# NUMBER 11 GRANDSON



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Just had to show off the new one and my youngest so Nathanial. His third child and the 9th grandson, John Patrick Smith.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a beautiful baby,when was he born,how much did he weigh?:welcome:John Patrick Smith!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He's just adorable! Proud dad and proud Grandma, I know!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Lucile there you go again, I only get one, you have 11!!!!!!!!! So not fair. What a beautiful baby boy and your son is a cutie too. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohhh what an adorable little guy (and big guy!!) and I love the name, such a strong Irish name:clap2:

Congratulations,
Kara


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone. He weighed 7 lbs even 19" long and was born August 27. I haven't gotten to hold him yet. I was running fever while there and wouldn't touch him. Have to get an excuse to go to Nashville again soon just to hold him.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Beautiful baby! And Papa does look very proud. Hope you can hold him soon.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Lucille! :baby: That baby boy is a doll! :baby:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations on your new grandson. He is beautiful!
Love his name. (I have sons named Patrick and John .

Hope you get to hold him soon.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:cheer2::baby::cheer2:Congratulations! What a handsome son and a beautiful grandson! That's a good, strong name - John Patrick Smith. Way to go Mom & Dad!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lucile, he's gorgeous! As a matter of fact, both guys are gorgeous.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucile, he is adorable and looks so alert. That pic is much cuter than a puppy picture. I hope you are feeling better and get to hold him soon.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats, Lucille, he's adorable. We love to see pictures of babies, and not just the furry kind.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Update: We are going to Nashville Friday through Sunday. My son has National Guard duty in Montgomery Ala. and she still can't drive or manage the 4 year old who came down with strep throat. So we get to help out and hopefully get a lot of "neck sugar" from the new baby. My husband also has guard duty in Nashville on Saturday. Both of my guys will be on duty on 9-11. How cool is that?

Rosie gets to ride again--thankfully I have enough drugs for the puking and poor Josie Wales has to go to the vets for boarding.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Have a safe and fun trip!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a little pumpkin!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations, eleven is a beautiful number and so is the grandson. Glad you are getting to go see him. 

Thank your Husband and Son for us for their service to our Country. We do appreciate all they do.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Congratulations, he is beautiful. It looks like he's smiling for the camera.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a handsome pair that father and son! Congrats!!


----------

